# CNC vadība / mehānika >  Stepperi Vexta PK266-02A

## frukc

Sveiki, cerība naiva, bet tomēr... ja nu kādam no klātesošajiem ir vajadzība, tuvākajā laikā, pēc šādiem stepperiem...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi ... _876wt_905
nedaudz nomuhlījos un pasūtīju par vienu mazāk, nekā man vajag. shippings viņiem ir fiksēts - 45$ ja pērk 3-8 gab. negribās maksāt 35$ par shippingu vienam stepperītim. so, ja kāds izdomā ko tādu pasūtīt, varētu piemest vienu klāt un varētu shippinga izmaksas dalīt brālīgi.
Paldies par uzmanību!

----------


## ansius

man te viens taisās pasūtīt sev, uzjautāšu, ja neesmu devis ziņu līdz rītvakaram, me pass.

----------

